
Boston Dynamics' Spot Robot Dog Goes on Sale - WheelsAtLarge
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/boston-dynamics-spot-robot-dog-goes-on-sale
======
h2odragon
If someone wants some nasty wild scrub woods to run one of these through,
holler at me. I'll even let the real hounds run with it.

